# Dropping MMI from 5 mg daily to 5 mg every 2 days.



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

I am brand new on these boards - I just joined today. 
I posted in the newbie forum today - on this thread. 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=4107

I was able to get in to see my family doctor today and I was going to ask to get some labs done. I showed him my last 2 labs (May and August 2011) and he said I am still HYPER.

I described my symptoms and he suggested that I drop my methamazole (MMI) down to 2.5 mg per day. Now since I dont have a pill splitter (and these 5 mg pills are already quite small and they dont have a score mark in them) I am going to try taking 5 mg every second day for a month and then come back and get the lab tests done.

I have agreed to try this and see what happens.

I feel better knowing that my family doctor is listening to me!!!


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Well this is not working.

I tried to do the 5 mg every other day but those horrible blaah symptoms are still hanging around. I feel very fatigued, hot and cold and nauseous all over.

My DH has a pill splitter so I tried splitting my pills in half and had one half-pill (2.5 mg of MMI) today. 3 hours later there are no changes.

My weight is dropping again - which means I am hyper.

I think I am going to have to strongly request that I be put on some hormone.

But first I do beleive I will actually use this requisiton form I got from the doctor yesterday and get my LABS done. I think they are long past due.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, sorry for what brings you here. I am sure someone will be able to help you out. I am sorry I can't offer anything but a welcome.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats OK.

A new update - I felt so bad even after taking 2.5 mg that 1 hour later I took a second half pill - and now I feel much better. Not so lethargic and much less painful.

So for now I'm going to have to stay on 5 mg - and still get those labs done. I will do that tomorrow.

I am just recording whats happening to me here for the record.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serenia said:


> Thats OK.
> 
> A new update - I felt so bad even after taking 2.5 mg that 1 hour later I took a second half pill - and now I feel much better. Not so lethargic and much less painful.
> 
> ...


Please let us know re your labs and if you get the results, we need the ranges also. Different labs use different ranges.


----------

